# disturbing letter from timeshare manager



## rapmarks (Jun 18, 2012)

I received a letter today stating that the cleaning staff found cigarette butts in the GBA unit in the unit we stayed in.

first of all, we do not and never have smoked.
we had noone else in the room (didn't use stove, second bedroom, electric grill, etc.
I do not know what a GBA unit is.

what recourse do I have, it stated that some were able to be removed, but not all.
One thing I do know was that the cleaning staff were all smoking when we arrived at the unit, either one of them did it or the previous renters did, but not us.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I'd start by replying to the letter stating the things you've stated here.  They obviously think you did something that clearly you didn't.

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2012)

Guest Bathroom?


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 18, 2012)

we showered in the guest bathroom, so i don't think that is it.
it makes me so mad, I have mucositis from cancer treatment, my mouth is full of sores, I can barely eat, and certainly wouldn't be smoking.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 18, 2012)

"Unit" and the description of not being able to get all the cigarettes out implies something like an air conditioner?

I agree - I'd send them a strongly worded letter, including the info about staff smoking and telling them about your health issues, to reinforce that this would never have been you.

Sometimes, I think managers figure they'll try sending a letter to just test the waters, despite having no proof in a situation like this.  - Who knows, they might be lucky and have someone pay.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

stmartinfan said:


> "Unit" and the description of not being able to get all the cigarettes out implies something like an air conditioner?



Glass Break Alarm?

What ever it is, stand your ground.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 18, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Glass Break Alarm?
> 
> .



Garbage disposal?


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 18, 2012)

stmartinfan said:


> Garbage disposal?


I wondered perhaps garbage disposal, as we didn't use tht as we maybe had a sandwich and yogurt in the kitchen.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2012)

That makes me angry too, that the manager would accuse you of such a thing.  

What is the point of the letter?  What do they want of you?  Money?  Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree that you need to stand your ground.  ... and which timeshare resort is that?


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if GBA vent is guest bedroom air conditioning vent, a room we never used!


----------



## CarolF (Jun 19, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> I wonder if GBA vent is guest bedroom air conditioning vent, a room we never used!



It seems rather unprofessional to send such a vague letter.  Guest Bedroom Aircon Vent seems the best guess so far but I'm also wondering if it is a scam.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 19, 2012)

it is not a scam.  there is a copy of the maintenance request, and a copy of the guest folio


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2012)

Watch the credit card (online) that you filed for 'incidentals' so you can challenge a cleaning charge they may try to put on it.

Might be a scam because you are not there to dispute it. Be careful, and include this in TUG, RCI ( if used), and Tripadvisor reviews.

Rather than wait for the mail, I would be on the phone with whomever wrote the letter to inform that there is simply no way the accusation could be correct.

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## theo (Jun 19, 2012)

*My $0.02 worth...*



rapmarks said:


> <snip> it makes me so mad, I have mucositis from cancer treatment, my mouth is full of sores, I can barely eat, and certainly wouldn't be smoking.



I think it would be appropriate (and also appropriately humbling for your hasty-conclusion manager) for you to *immediately* respond in writing, clearly stating the above just exactly as you've done here, as well as specifically mentioning the fact that you also have never smoked previously and had no smoking guests in the unit at any time during your occupancy. 

I also would not fail to make written note of your own direct, first hand observation of the cleaning personnel smoking on site upon your arrival at the facility. 

If the manager can't "manage" to draw an intelligent conclusion from those several directly related statements of revelatory, irrefutable fact then, well, that place clearly needs a much smarter manager...

I would also place a "cc; XYZ management company" (VRI or whomever, including their address --- and simultaneously mail just such a "cc;") --- right at the bottom of your written response. Remember,  this "manager" has a boss --- and he/she would apparently be well served to be clearly *reminded* of that fact (in writing) in just such a situation as this.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 19, 2012)

this manager is the big boss.  she knows us, we owned at the resort for 22 years, it is insulting that she woud think we did this.  what probably happened is little kids collected cigarette butts the week before and thought it was cute to shove in the vent.  
The "book" in t he room lists all kinds of extra fees if you break something, don't strip the beds, don't leave dishwasher running, etc.  
i sent an email yesterday, but havent heard back yet.  
she is definitely going to hear from me, when i cool down a bit.  We sold the two weeks while we were there to another owner, and the resort has HOA units for sale, so i think she is perturbed at us.
and I will be watching that credit card too.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 20, 2012)

Why would you "watch your credit card" and not just cancel the card all together ? You can have them issue you a new card and number. Check to see if any charges went through, if not, change it and don't give them a chance to charge you in the first place.


----------



## Kozman (Jun 20, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Why would you "watch your credit card" and not just cancel the card all together ? You can have them issue you a new card and number. Check to see if any charges went through, if not, change it and don't give them a chance to charge you in the first place.



For some period of time charges are just passed through to your new card so this tactic may not work.  Plus it may be a hassle to change all your auto pay items if you have any set up.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 20, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Why would you "watch your credit card" and not just cancel the card all together ? You can have them issue you a new card and number. Check to see if any charges went through, if not, change it and don't give them a chance to charge you in the first place.



Canceling a credit card might also negatively affect your credit rating.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Mel (Jun 20, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Why would you "watch your credit card" and not just cancel the card all together ? You can have them issue you a new card and number. Check to see if any charges went through, if not, change it and don't give them a chance to charge you in the first place.


If the charge authorization was signed before the card was cancelled, it will still go through.  If you have a new number issued withthesame bank, it may even be transferred to the new card.

Also, these are owned weeks, the resort can add any fees tothe account associated  ith those weeks.  This will either interfere with transfer of the weeks, or be passed along to the buyer.  Not a good situation.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 20, 2012)

There is a dispute process/procedure which I would use.  I would not cancel a credit card out of fear I "might" get charged inappropriately by a lodging merchant.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 20, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> I received a letter today stating that the cleaning staff found cigarette butts in the GBA unit in the unit we stayed in.
> 
> first of all, we do not and never have smoked.
> we had noone else in the room (didn't use stove, second bedroom, electric grill, etc.
> ...



For these things I always use my lawyer or one of the legal specialists in my family. One letter or one quote of a lawyer is often enough. My experience is that after one reaction of an expert you will never hear anything about it. They are just trying to intimidate you. Don't let them spoil your life. Good luck.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 20, 2012)

Make sure when you write you send it certified mail, return receipt requested or whatever it is called, so they sign for it and you get the card back saying they got your letter.
Liz


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 21, 2012)

Detailor said:


> Canceling a credit card might also negatively affect your credit rating.
> 
> Dick Taylor



Cancelling a credit card does not affect your credit rating in any way, shape or form. You can cancel your card at any time. I was referring to cancelling your card and indicating it was lost. All further charges would be on hold till Visa verifies that you made a transaction. I have gone through this and this is what has happened.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 21, 2012)

Canceling a credit card is no solution to the matter. It can only make things worse. The OP is not guilty so no reason to behave like you are guilty. The authorization will still go through if there is any. Just write a short note in legal terms, advised by a lawyer or legal person, and don't pay any attention to it anymore. Or just ignore it.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Canceling a credit card is no solution to the matter. It can only make things worse. The OP is not guilty so no reason to behave like you are guilty. The authorization will still go through if there is any. Just write a short note in legal terms, advised by a lawyer or legal person, and don't pay any attention to it anymore. Or just ignore it.


 
Do we even know there was a pre-auth?  And if so, would it really go through after the card was reported lost?  I'm doubtful.

Going through the canx process would be a lot less complicated than setting up an appointment with a lawyer to write a letter.  I can't see the amount of money involved justifying that.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 21, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Do we even know there was a pre-auth?  And if so, would it really go through after the card was reported lost?  I'm doubtful.
> 
> Going through the canx process would be a lot less complicated than setting up an appointment with a lawyer to write a letter.  I can't see the amount of money involved justifying that.



Of course you are not gonna waste any money or time on these things. Please read my earlier post:



Margariet said:


> For these things I always use my lawyer or one of the legal specialists in my family. One letter or one quote of a lawyer is often enough. My experience is that after one reaction of an expert you will never hear anything about it. They are just trying to intimidate you. Don't let them spoil your life. Good luck.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 21, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Cancelling a credit card does not affect your credit rating in any way, shape or form.



If you are simply changing cards 'cuz one was lost, it won't.
But if you close the account, it may...

Your credit score is based in part on the average time your accounts have been open.
Cancelling a long-held account can significantly reduce that period of time.
Also, it could increase your debt to credit ratio, which would also affect your credit score.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> If you are simply changing cards 'cuz one was lost, it won't.
> But if you close the account, it may...
> 
> Your credit score is based in part on the average time your accounts have been open.
> ...


 
If you read Quad's posts, you'll see that he's talking about reporting the card as lost or stolen.


----------



## levatino (Jun 21, 2012)

Just curious:  why behave like a thief and let and say your card was lost when it was not?  Doesn't that open a slipper slope of "why did you say x" when it wasn't true.  And we are supposed to believe you now?

From previous poster:
"I was referring to cancelling your card and indicating it was lost."


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 21, 2012)

levatino said:


> Just curious:  why behave like a thief and let and say your card was lost when it was not?  Doesn't that open a slipper slope of "why did you say x" when it wasn't true.  And we are supposed to believe you now?
> 
> From previous poster:
> "I was referring to cancelling your card and indicating it was lost."



You're not behaving like a thief as we all know, not everyone does business above board as per the letter the OP had received. If they are prepared to automatically declare that you owe money, what would stop them from trying to charge your credit card and then you have to run around proving that the charge is not legit ? How much time will that take ? 

As I have multiple cards that I use for specific businesses/uses - I always give the low credit limit card that I use for gas to them for incidentals. If there is an issue, it can be reissued no problem. 

And Talent312, no one is saying to cancel a card and change providers. Just have a new card re-issued. Does not affect your credit.


----------



## Detailor (Jun 21, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> Cancelling a credit card does not affect your credit rating in any way, shape or form. You can cancel your card at any time. I was referring to cancelling your card and indicating it was lost. All further charges would be on hold till Visa verifies that you made a transaction. I have gone through this and this is what has happened.



I won't claim to know anything about Canadian credit card laws but I stand by my statement that in the U.S. canceling a credit card can, indeed, affect an individual's credit rating.  It's unlikely to affect a credit rating, though, if the full statement balance is paid on a monthly basis.

Dick Taylor


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Detailor said:


> I won't claim to know anything about Canadian credit card laws but I stand by my statement that in the U.S. canceling a credit card can, indeed, affect an individual's credit rating.  It's unlikely to affect a credit rating, though, if the full statement balance is paid on a monthly basis.
> 
> Dick Taylor



LOL - just to clarify again... when Quad says 'cancel' he really means to report it as lost or stolen.  Not closing the account.


----------



## Mel (Jun 22, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> You're not behaving like a thief as we all know, not everyone does business above board as per the letter the OP had received. If they are prepared to automatically declare that you owe money, what would stop them from trying to charge your credit card and then you have to run around proving that the charge is not legit ? How much time will that take ?
> 
> As I have multiple cards that I use for specific businesses/uses - I always give the low credit limit card that I use for gas to them for incidentals. If there is an issue, it can be reissued no problem.
> 
> And Talent312, no one is saying to cancel a card and change providers. Just have a new card re-issued. Does not affect your credit.


If you have them issue a new card from the same bank, the charge is likely to follow to the new card.  If you signed the authorization when you checked in, it is at least initially considered a valid charge.

While changing the card account number (which is really what they do when they issue a new card) won't impact your credit rating, it also won't solve the problem.  issuing a new card is most useful when your card number has been stolen, and used for purchases such as those made online, where a signature is not required.

Then there is the whole issue of any automatic charges you have on that account, and making sure they all get changed - otherwise the "offending" company is not the only one who will get notice that your account is closed.  Thus you must take the time to change all of those bills, and run the risk of missing one, which may impact your credit rating.

Also, depending on your bank, that change of account may in fact appear on your credit history as closing one account and opening a new one, which will impact your score.  Maybe not much, but it could be significant.


----------



## akp (Jun 26, 2012)

*We got a similar letter*

I got an exchange for my sisters and their kids a few years ago.  They treated the unit well (by their report, I wasn't there).  A few weeks afterwards we got a letter and a charge with a huge cleaning fee claiming they'd trashed the place.

I objected in writing as did my sister.  We gave our version of events (ie, they swept and vacuumed and stripped the beds before checking out) and asked for specifics and photos for the claimed damages. She also filed a dispute claim with her credit card.  

No damage charges ever went thru, nor were we ever provided photos of the "damages".

Anita


----------



## Margariet (Jun 26, 2012)

akp said:


> I got an exchange for my sisters and their kids a few years ago.  They treated the unit well (by their report, I wasn't there).  A few weeks afterwards we got a letter and a charge with a huge cleaning fee claiming they'd trashed the place.
> 
> I objected in writing as did my sister.  We gave our version of events (ie, they swept and vacuumed and stripped the beds before checking out) and asked for specifics and photos for the claimed damages. She also filed a dispute claim with her credit card.
> 
> ...



You did exactky what you should do and what every legal expert will tell you! Let them proof ir! Good job.


----------



## travelplus (Jun 30, 2012)

A letter about an issue with your villa is quite unprofessional especially if its vague. If there was an issue it would have been better for the resort manager to personally call you and describe the situation in a calm and level headed manner. You see these issues arise even at the best resorts. 

I would take the opportunity to explain your facts and see how the manager arrived at the conclusion that you smoked in your room. First of all you signed the agreement stating you are not to smoke. Also since you are non-smokers I would ask your doctor to write a letter backing up your claim.

The only time a resort/hotel can charge you for cleaning the room for smoking is when you are present to authorize the charge. 

I think the manager should let this blow over because no one saw any cigarette butts in the room, the smell could have been coming from other people smoking on their balconies or from the hallway. It could even been a cleaner used for the room.  Now if a manager got a call from a guest who clearly saw you smoke with your door open then there is reason to check it out.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 1, 2012)

How did this end???  Did the resort back off and apologize???


----------

